# Puter problems.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in and tell every one I am having technical difficulties with my computer. windows shuts down with out warning and then trys to reboot then clicks off again. I just replaced the power supply a few months ago to fix the same problem. How long are power supplys supposed to last? it seems like a relay is kicking on and off, but that does not explain the computer going into shutdown mode. RAM seems OK computer won't stay running long enough to run a decent scan of the hard drive. It leaves me to think that the CPU is going south on me. Time to build a new one. 

talk at you later as time here is limited


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

For some reason I thought I had replied to this - even saw the response in the thread list and now it's gone.

I had the same problems Hib - and it did indeed turn out to be the CPU. My belief is it was taking hits from the PS going out and causing spikes. Just like you I replaced the PS but still had problems but replacing the CPU/MB the problems went away.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Re-install your OS..It happened to me, and it fixed the problem...turned out to be a virus.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Same thing happened to me. I tried reinstalling the OS and it would shut down in that process, so I took it to Best Buy. 

Turned out to be somewhat simple, basically there was a lot of dust on the inside of the computer and it was overheating because of that so ti would shut down as a protective thing. They vaccumed it out and reinstalled the OS and it was great. Back up everything though.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Reinstall OS two of our computers just went the same way. The tell was that
norton could not scan and disk clean up would not finish.
Atleast when we could get that far


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That sounds like that damn virus. I can't think of it. I had a buddy with the same thing. Do you have Anti-virus?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

When my computer got it i had ghost surf, norton, ad aware, and something i forgot


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I figured out and fixed the problem.

As it turns out my old computer was a piece of crap.

This new one works much better.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

LOL...glad you figured it out, Hibs!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL Hib!


----------

